# Converting cedar trunk to humidor by use of epoxy lining



## Heide264 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have read several threads concerning people who wish to use old cedar chests/trunks as humidors. I know there are several problems with using an 'eastern' cedar trunk as such - including but not limited to unpleasant smell, bad warping, and improper sealing.

I was wondering if anybody had any thoughts on using an epoxy (or even a fiberglass mix) to coat the inside of the chest. I do not have a great deal of experience with woodworking (or epoxy, for that matter), but it seems like the proper epoxy would create a strong barrier to prevent the strong eastern cedar smell coming through. It would also prevent warping I believe, as it seems many people use this during construction of homemade boats.

After applying an epoxy lining, I could line the trunk with a thin piece (1/4" or 1/8") of spanish cedar/mdf. Depending on the results, I may just skip lining it due to some spanish cedar "structures".

The trunk is pretty big - probably 4.5' x 3' x 3' or so. I was going to leave the trunk on its side, raise the chest up a few inches off the ground, and have the door open downwards from the top. I would most likely line the edges with thin weatherstripping or felt tape and use several extremely strong magnets inserted along the perimeter to keep it shut tightly. I would use spanish cedar drawers for half of it for singles, and use a simple shelf or two on the other side allowing for easy box storage.

Thoughts? Given that I am not much of a woodworker (and I have the chest just sitting there under my TV), I thought this may be a nice alternative.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Most have issues smell and seal........Those that have had success are few......Unless it is a piece of furniture you ant to display, look into coolers...
For that matter, I know a guy who puts a small cooler in the trunk to hide it........now that works fine, and is MUCH less work


----------



## Heide264 (Dec 26, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> I know a guy who puts a small cooler in the trunk to hide it........now that works fine, and is MUCH less work


That isn't a half bad idea either. Not quite as clean, but does keep the giant cooler eye sore at bay at least.

I just figured an epoxy lining would prevent most of the issues people seem to have. That 'eastern' cedar smell is pretty potent, sadly. I have little experience with either epoxy or fiberglass mixtures, so I was curious.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Eww Fiberglass in large projects can get nasty. And resin reeks ! And if you sand the resin smooth the fiberglass dust will find it's way on your cigars is not an ideal scenario. When you are done with your plan, you will have a tubbed interior. Buying a cooler that fits inside is the same option. Let someone else manufacture the inner tub you'll be better off in my humble Opinion I could be wrong but I guarentee less work and cheaper. The fiberglass kit will be $25 to start


----------



## Heide264 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> Eww Fiberglass in large projects can get nasty. And resin reeks ! And if you sand the resin smooth the fiberglass dust will find it's way on your cigars is not an ideal scenario. When you are done with your plan, you will have a tubbed interior. Buying a cooler that fits inside is the same option. Let someone else manufacture the inner tub you'll be better off in my humble Opinion I could be wrong but I guarentee less work and cheaper. The fiberglass kit will be $25 to start


I will look around to see - maybe one of the larger coolers fits in the unit without much hassle. It would be a lot easier.

I basically want a tubbed interior (covered with cedar lining most likely)... A custom sized cooler with a much prettier exterior and a nice size.

I'm not an epoxy or fiberglass pro... would I be able to just seal it with a pain on epoxy and skip glassing it? I would much rather not use fiberglass unless its a straight up paint.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Heide264 said:


> I will look around to see - maybe one of the larger coolers fits in the unit without much hassle. It would be a lot easier.
> 
> I basically want a tubbed interior (covered with cedar lining most likely)... A custom sized cooler with a much prettier exterior and a nice size.
> 
> I'm not an epoxy or fiberglass pro... would I be able to just seal it with a pain on epoxy and skip glassing it? I would much rather not use fiberglass unless its a straight up paint.


My experience is automotive fiberglass so I just wanted to speak up and warn you what you are thinking of probably won't fly like you expect it to. Sealing it with an epoxy finish may work. Then put a tub or line it with cedar.

Ya know, you may be looking at this the wrong way.Think outside the box. Brother, I mean that Literally.Work from the inside out, instead of verse-visa.

It may be easier to disassemble all the brass and hinges and wood off the trunk. Disassemble it, and save all the stock.
Then get a nice basic cedar humidor at the correct _internal_ dimensions, like, per say, from our Puff brother here at Moon. Make sure the humidor has an outside finish coat for the seal. Then use the wood and eccentrics and apply them to the box.

1- You would be using a valid sealed, finished humidor from the start, instead of trying to create a valid humidor inside the unforgiving environment standards you already have ( this is the main reason everyone is suggesting a tupperdor / coolerdor insert )

2- Make the target main humidor a little smaller than expected. This way you will have extra material for the outside.

3- You may be able to sand, bleach, seal, and even cut the wood diameter in half. ( since it is just a facade) All of this would cut down on the stink.

4- The humidor will already have a valid seal. This makes the application of the outside wood less critical. It's just outside decoration.

Super cheap I _aintgottimeforthiscrap_ version =
Heck, Just cut the outside boards to size and liquid nails them to a cooler and call it a day. Colemann makes square coolers.
Probably the funkiest option..

Just throwing it by you.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

If the idea is to have a nice looking trunk and something that seals well doesn't contaminate the cigars with a cedar taste that isn't Spanish cedar why not line the inside with 1/16 acrylic sheets, a box inside a box, it's easy to work with, you won't have to worry about warping. With a minimum of effort have something that seals as well as a coolidor while retaining the rustic look of a old style cedar trunk.


----------

